# Besitzer ganze Ordner mit Unterordnern ändern (Win 7)



## d1rtyd3vil14 (25. Juli 2011)

*Besitzer ganze Ordner mit Unterordnern ändern (Win 7)*

Hey
 ich habe aus dem kaputten uralten pc meines Bruders die Festplatte ausgebaut, und wollte nun seine alte Musik über meinen PC auf seine Externe ziehen.. Allerdings bin ich laut Windows leidern icht der Besitzer der Dateien, und muss so für jeden einzelnen Ordner unter "Sicherheit->Benutzer->Administratoren" ändern .... bei ~10gb Musik schon recht nervig  gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit diese Einstellung, der Besitzer des Ordners zu sein, für alle Unterordner mit einzustellen? (Also die Musik ist unter E:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Jann\Eigene Dateien\Eigene Musik, und da würde ich gerne Besitzer des Ordners "Eigene Musik" samt Unterordner sein)




wenn nicht anders möglich, würde ich auch ein Programm dazu benutzen:p 

lg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Besitzer ganze Ordner mit Unterordnern ändern (Win 7)*

Im Dialog gibts doch die Checkbox "*Besitzer der Objekte und untergeordnete Container ersetzen*"


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Besitzer ganze Ordner mit Unterordnern ändern (Win 7)*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Im Dialog gibts doch die Checkbox "*Besitzer der Objekte und untergeordnete Container ersetzen*"


 
diese Funktion kommt allerdings leider erst, wenn ich in die einzelnen Alben rein möchte.. und nicht schon bei dem ordner "Eigene Musik" =/ 

lg


----------



## OctoCore (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Besitzer ganze Ordner mit Unterordnern ändern (Win 7)*

Diese Funktion ist immer vorhanden ...
Der komplette Weg wäre:
Karteireiter Sicherheit -> Erweitert -> Karteireiter Besitzer -> Bearbeiten -> _Besitzer der Objekte und untergeordnete Container ersetzen_ anhaken -> Besitzer ändern nach: <Besitzer wählen> -> _OK_ oder _Übernehmen_ anklicken -> Fertig!


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Besitzer ganze Ordner mit Unterordnern ändern (Win 7)*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Diese Funktion ist immer vorhanden ...
> Der komplette Weg wäre:
> Karteireiter Sicherheit -> Erweitert -> Karteireiter Besitzer -> Bearbeiten -> _Besitzer der Objekte und untergeordnete Container ersetzen_ anhaken -> Besitzer ändern nach: <Besitzer wählen> -> _OK_ oder _Übernehmen_ anklicken -> Fertig!


 
hat geklappt  ..

hab mich wohl ein wenig dumm angestellt und das übersehen.. danke an euch beide für eure hilfe! )


----------

